# Benefit to a 2BR Lockoff with Starwood?



## sunami (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi all, 
First off, thanks so much for all the information you have given me -- it is really invaluable.  I will feel so much more prepared before going to a sales presentation!  

I am just wondering about the benefits of a 2BR Lockoff unit -- is it really all that it is made out to be?  Is there a limit to how often you can "lock it off" to use part at the home resort and the other part for staroptions or starpoints?

Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 9, 2006)

sunami said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> First off, thanks so much for all the information you have given me -- it is really invaluable. I will feel so much more prepared before going to a sales presentation!
> 
> I am just wondering about the benefits of a 2BR Lockoff unit -- is it really all that it is made out to be? Is there a limit to how often you can "lock it off" to use part at the home resort and the other part for staroptions or starpoints?
> ...


There are no limits as to how many times you can "lock it off". You can do it every year if you want to. It is a very convenient feature if you just want to use one bedroom at a time for a total of two weeks, or as you said, you can convert one part to starpoints or use the staroptions at another SVN resort.


----------



## grgs (Apr 9, 2006)

The only limit is that unless you're a SVN Elite member, you must alternate between the sides of the lock-off when turning in for Starpoints.  For example, if you own at Ka'anapali and turned the studio in for Starpoints this year, then next year you would have turn in the 1 bedroom half if you wanted to get Starpoints again.

One thing that I really like about the lock-offs at Westin Mission Hills and Kierland is that the lock-off is actually a small 1 bedroom, rather than a studio.    There may others like this in SVN--I just happen to know about Mission Hills and Kierland.  This is particularly nice for trading purposes since you can use the larger 1 bedroom and still have a 1 bedroom left to trade with an outside exchange company.  This feature is one of the reasons we chose Starwood over Marriott.  

Glorian


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 9, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> One thing that I really like about the lock-offs at Westin Mission Hills and Kierland is that the lock-off is actually a small 1 bedroom, rather than a studio.    There may others like this in SVN--I'm just happen to know about Mission Hills and Kierland.  This is particularly nice for trading purposes since you can use the larger 1 bedroom and still have a 1 bedroom left to trade with an outside exchange company.  This feature is one of the reasons we chose Starwood over Marriott.
> 
> Glorian



At Harborside, the smaller side of the 2BR LO is a 1 BR Deluxe Unit...perfect size!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2006)

We like the 2 bdm. lock-off because we can use each side separately for two consecutive weeks and spend two full weeks at our resort.  We have also exchanged one side and used one side.  And we have split it and deposited it as two weeks as well.  The only thing I probably wouldn't do it to exchange it for Starpoints.  When you consider the high upfront cost and the high yearly maintenance fees, I don't think converting it to Starpoints is a good value.  We can't even get 2 weeks in an equivalent hotel room with the Starpoint value of our Maui 2 bdm. lock-off (80K Starpoints.)  I do love Starpoints though, and we use the Starwood AMEX to earn them for free.


----------



## Courts (Apr 9, 2006)

*Starpoints*



			
				DeniseM said:
			
		

> I do love Starpoints though, and we use the Starwood AMEX to earn them for free.


I do not know if your situation is the same as mine, but I get a much better interest rate on a "generic Amex card". I do use the Starwood Amex for hotel stays which I believe get better Starpoints, but I am "paying" for the Starpoints on normal purchases with the higher interest rate.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2006)

Courts said:
			
		

> I do not know if your situation is the same as mine, but I get a much better interest rate on a "generic Amex card". I do use the Starwood Amex for hotel stays which I believe get better Starpoints, but I am "paying" for the Starpoints on normal purchases with the higher interest rate.
> Jack



We pay our card off every month, so we don't pay interest.  We like AMEX Starpoints because you get 1.25 airline mile per Starpoint.  For every 20K Starpoints you transfer to an airline, you get 25K airline miles.


----------



## baz48 (Apr 11, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> We pay our card off every month, so we don't pay interest.  We like AMEX Starpoints because you get 1.25 airline mile per Starpoint.  For every 20K Starpoints you transfer to an airline, you get 25K airline miles.




Denise,

Love your little picture of the flip flops!

Is it true that United only gives you 1/2 the miles?  In other words, transferring 20K Starpoints plus the bonus 5K that Starwood deposits only gives you 12,500 miles?    I think the other airlines do a straight 1:1 trade.


----------



## saluki (Apr 11, 2006)

baz48 said:
			
		

> Is it true that United only gives you 1/2 the miles?  In other words, transferring 20K Starpoints plus the bonus 5K that Starwood deposits only gives you 12,500 miles?    I think the other airlines do a straight 1:1 trade.



Looks like 2:1 - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/starpoints/transfer_ff_checkRoc.html


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 11, 2006)

You are correct, Caroline, 2:1 is the ratio of Starwood points to airline points so each Starwood point gets you 1/2 of a UA mile.


----------



## skim118 (Apr 11, 2006)

saluki said:
			
		

> Looks like 2:1 - http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/starpoints/transfer_ff_checkRoc.html




2:1 Starpoints : United Miles is a terrible ratio and should never be converted that way.

Few years ago there were amazing 1:2 Qantas & BA miles Starpoint conversion deals.

I am still waiting for a 1 : 1.5 BA miles conversion bonus because BA is currently offering a similar bonus to Diners Club points.

Sara


----------



## Revelinit (Apr 14, 2006)

Just because no one mentioned it, I'll add that if you search FlyerTalk you can find discussions about getting around the 2:1 UA conversion ratio.  To summarize, it involves converting to Air Canada which has a 1:1 conversion ratio and then using the Star Alliance relationship between UA and AC to get a UA ticket with AC miles.

SPG Amex is the best!!


----------

